# Baron Re-signs!!!



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/07/30/burns_davis/


----------



## nolaman (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess he really had his heart set on going to the Clippers and the talk about New York or Chicago was just blowing smoke.

Whatever the reason, I'm a happy New Orleanean


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Thank The Lord!!!*

This is great news. I'm hungry, and I'm gonna get a pizza... all for myself... to celebrate!!!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Great!*

This is fantastic news for all of us New Orleans Hornets fans! Now we have Baron and Mash signed long term! I cannot wait until October!!!

ESPN now reporting it also-

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0730/1411824.html


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I just read it on sportingnews.com also. Congrats Hornets fans. A month ago I didnt think this was gonna happen. Being a Laker hater and a Knicks fan im dissapointed my Knicks werent able to get Baron in a trade but im glad you guys signed him longterm instead of him going to the Lakers next year.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Congrats Hornets fans. We didn't have the same luck... But I gues Miller becoming a Clipper limited Davis' options.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks guys. I am pretty pumped now waiting for the season!


----------

